# Looking for DDR/Czech breeder



## The Johnsons (Nov 30, 2020)

We are in search of a DDR/Czech breeder in the Southern Indiana area but are certainly willing to travel within a day’s drive.

Apprecrate any recommendations. Thanks!!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

What is a day's drive? For me, that would be 18 hours, but I don't think that's normal.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fraserglen in Toronto. Gus x Jill litter. Pickup in Niagara falls.

Love my Gus pup.

What are your plans for the pup?


----------



## The Johnsons (Nov 30, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> What is a day's drive? For me, that would be 18 hours, but I don't think that's normal.


We are thinking more like 8-10 hours round trip is more our limit. Travel with puppy = long either way. 😊


----------



## The Johnsons (Nov 30, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Fraserglen in Toronto. Gus x Jill litter. Pickup in Niagara falls.
> 
> Love my Gus pup.
> 
> What are your plans for the pup?


Might be a bit too far, but will look. We have acreage and are looking for a companion but also security. Will also train to work just in case we decide to get those goats we’ve been discussing...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The Johnsons said:


> Might be a bit too far, but will look. We have acreage and are looking for a companion but also security. Will also train to work just in case we decide to get those goats we’ve been discussing...


Don't get a Gus pup. A Nog pup would fit better if you go with Fraserglen.

Can I ask why you specified a DDR/Czech dog?


----------



## The Johnsons (Nov 30, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Don't get a Gus pup. A Nog pup would fit better if you go with Fraserglen.
> 
> Can I ask why you specified a DDR/Czech dog?


We’ve had two, one was a DDR and the other WGSL, both gone for a while and we are ready again after moving. While we loved both of them, we think the DDR would be better suited for where we are now and what we are looking for. I was sort of joking about the goats, but we are looking for a highly trainable and loyal pup and our DDR just was a better listener and had a better overall tempremant.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The Johnsons said:


> We’ve had two, one was a DDR and the other WGSL, both gone for a while and we are ready again after moving. While we loved both of them, we think the DDR would be better suited for where we are now and what we are looking for. I was sort of joking about the goats, but we are looking for a highly trainable and loyal pup and our DDR just was a better listener and had a better overall tempremant.


You don't want a West german working line?


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Don't get a Gus pup. A Nog pup would fit better if you go with Fraserglen.
> 
> Can I ask why you specified a DDR/Czech dog?


Gus' pedigree has more WGWL than DDR I think, just found that out myself. Carmspack Gus G




The Johnsons said:


> We’ve had two, one was a DDR and the other WGSL, both gone for a while and we are ready again after moving. While we loved both of them, we think the DDR would be better suited for where we are now and what we are looking for. I was sort of joking about the goats, but we are looking for a highly trainable and loyal pup and our DDR just was a better listener and had a better overall tempremant.


Why not WGWL or Czech?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The Johnsons said:


> We’ve had two, one was a DDR and the other WGSL, both gone for a while and we are ready again after moving. While we loved both of them, we think the DDR would be better suited for where we are now and what we are looking for. I was sort of joking about the goats, but we are looking for a highly trainable and loyal pup and our DDR just was a better listener and had a better overall tempremant.


True DDR dogs are gone. There are still lines that point that way.

If you want a biddable companion for an active family, many breeders can provide a dog that fits that bill. Most DDR/Czech dogs are a bit sharp, which can be trouble for a pet home. They are dogs bred to chase and fight full grown men.

This is a generalization of course.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

SuperAndre said:


> Gus' pedigree has more WGWL than DDR I think, just found that out myself. Carmspack Gus G


Why do you think that?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperAndre said:


> Gus' pedigree has more WGWL than DDR I think, just found that out myself. Carmspack Gus G
> 
> 
> 
> Why not WGWL or Czech?


If you ask Carmen, she says it's her line


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

If you are interested in Nog at Fraserglen. Ellie Mae who was bred to Nog will be having a litter any day now.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> If you ask Carmen, she says it's her line


LOL true


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> Why do you think that?


I was asking some people around here about Pedigrees. They said the SZ in their registration number mean WGWL. Maybe they are wrong though?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

SuperAndre said:


> I was asking some people around here about Pedigrees. They said the SZ in their registration number mean WGWL. Maybe they are wrong though?


Eh, not so simple. You can follow the pedeigree back and the sz will turn into DDR. After the reunification, the DDR dogs became sz.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Gus is pretty heavy on East german lines on the dam side. The sire, I think is fair to call carmen's line. It looks to have a lot of czech.


----------



## The Johnsons (Nov 30, 2020)

David Winners said:


> True DDR dogs are gone. There are still lines that point that way.
> 
> If you want a biddable companion for an active family, many breeders can provide a dog that fits that bill. Most DDR/Czech dogs are a bit sharp, which can be trouble for a pet home. They are dogs bred to chase and fight full grown men.
> 
> This is a generalization of course.


Hear you about “true” DDR and only speak from experience with our supposed DDR but could certainly have been more WGWL. We just know she was a wonderful dog. Our WGSL was loveable but not what we expected after our first dog passed and we were told it would be a “better” pet. I respectfully disagree. 

Working lines for us all the way. Again just speaking from our experience.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor is not a typical, per the internet, DDR dog. He has plenty of prey drive. Isn't particularly slow to mature and isn't over the top defensive. He's a very confident, pushy dog that is built like a tank.


----------



## The Johnsons (Nov 30, 2020)

So with all of that said...any breeders closer to Indiana you would recommend?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Wildhaus in Ann Arbor is the only dogs I have personal experience with. I would get a dog from Chris. 

Wolfstraum and Alta Tollhaus are often recommended. I would definitely consider getting a dog from Lee, but I haven't met any personally.


----------



## The Johnsons (Nov 30, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Wildhaus in Ann Arbor is the only dogs I have personal experience with. I would get a dog from Chris.
> 
> Wolfstraum and Alta Tollhaus are often recommended. I would definitely consider getting a dog from Lee, but I haven't met any personally.


Thanks!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperAndre said:


> Gus' pedigree has more WGWL than DDR I think, just found that out myself. Carmspack Gus G


Now I have to go look at that. I looked at Carmens lines a long time ago and I thought most of her dogs went pretty straight back to the old DDR and Czech lines.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Now I have to go look at that. I looked at Carmens lines a long time ago and I thought most of her dogs went pretty straight back to the old DDR and Czech lines.


I guess I am wrong. The person that told me just said that it was mostly WGWL, so I went with that. But I guess it is more complicated than just some letters before a registration number.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Contact Mike Diehl, no DDR but has awesome Czech/WGWL. No litters now but will next year. Excellent breeder and top handler.
I prefer the Czech/WGWL a lot of WGWL seem to be prey monkeys, not my cup of tea. DDR are more defensive less prey but no true DDR lines anyway.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Contact Mike Diehl, no DDR but has awesome Czech/WGWL. No litters now but will next year. Excellent breeder and top handler.
> I prefer the Czech/WGWL a lot of WGWL seem to be prey monkeys, not my cup of tea. DDR are more defensive less prey but no true DDR lines anyway.


Mike is the real deal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I recommend Wildhaus and Auf der Marquis in Michigan for the lines you are interested in. I know their dogs personally and am familiar with the studs being used in the upcoming breedings that would be suitable for what you want. As long as you are into training and working with the pup daily to bring out the best for success your goals should be achieved as the dogs are versatile. Another breeder that has DDR type lines in MI is Spartanville. I know a few dogs from her, but not familiar with the bitches she is breeding now.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

The Johnsons said:


> Thanks!!


Sent PM


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Both Wolfstraum (Lee Hough) and Wildhaus have excellent reputations, Try contact them.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

@wolfstraum @Chris Wild


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Vom Hallynn Haus German Shepherd's ....Breeder of Solid Blacks and Black sables!!


Breeder of East German DDR and Czech lineage working Bloodlines German Shepherds. Home of Jazzmine v Hallynn Haus , Shamara v Hallynn Haus and Sierra v Hallynnhaus Reggie and Ace our stud dogs



www.vomhallynnhausgermanshepherds.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you looked at Dennis Johnson in Maryland?


----------

